
Wolfram Problem Generator - sparktherapy
http://www.wolframalpha.com/problem-generator/
======
gohrt
Hackers, this is a case study in anti-patterns for a demo site.

Huge complicated UI, takes multiple clicks and ends at a dead end. Not even an
pictures of example output!

------
asselinpaul
I expected this to be free in the same way that Khan Academy is free. I don't
see how this ties in with their payed service (wolfram pro isn't really aimed
at kids).

------
piqufoh
Pay wall - for a problem generator?

------
xux
You can't even generate any problems unless you're a Pro member.

~~~
deletes
You can try it free for 7 days, who knows if it is tied to an ip address.

